# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Sith-Lord aus Comics offizieller Teil des Kanons



## Darkmoon76 (27. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Sith-Lord aus Comics offizieller Teil des Kanons* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Sith-Lord aus Comics offizieller Teil des Kanons*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. April 2020)

Wachen da ein paar Dornröschen auf Disneys Seite auf und bemerken, daß sie mit den Tonnen an gutem Material, daß Star Wars hervorgebracht hat und mehr oder weniger unter "ferner liefen" abgeheftet wurde, sich so einige Peinlichkeiten ersparen könnten...ist es die Möglichkeit?
Sie könnten die Tales of the Jedi: Dark Lords of the Sith bzw. inoffiziell die Exar Kun Reihe (wo dieser nach besagten Artefakten von Naga Sadow sucht) nehmen und einfach 1:1 als einfaches Storyboard abfilmen und könnten keine schlechtere als die bisherige Arbeit abliefern.
Keine Ursache Disney, ich nehme auch Schecks.


----------

